# Primary thyroid lympoma: Diagnostic and therapeutic dilemmas



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Primary thyroid lympoma: Diagnostic and therapeutic dilemmas

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=102610&subspec_id=419


----------

